

Ask HN: Looking for python projects to contribute to - yasoob

Are there any python projects which an intermediate python programmer could contribute to ?
======
japhyr
I am working on an open resource for people who want to learn Python:

[https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming](https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming)

There is a short list of specific ways to contribute here, but the project is
young so jump in any way you'd like, if you are interested:

[https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming/issues/17](https://github.com/ehmatthes/intro_programming/issues/17)

------
webmaven
You can find many open-source projects that are looking for contributions on
OpenHatch, and more specifically Python ones here:
[http://openhatch.org/search/?q=&language=Python](http://openhatch.org/search/?q=&language=Python)

~~~
legedemon
OpenHatch looks cool. Checking it out.

------
lemonade
I would love a port of Py-GNUTLS to the current GNUTLS. That is badly needed,
as there have been major changes.

This is used by many interesting projects, like Blink
([http://icanblink.com](http://icanblink.com))

